# My curent i♡ bands I am listening 2



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 11, 2018)

Old Punx dont die they just start listening to Folk, Blues & alt country. Who'd a thunk?

Lost Dog Street Band
Nathaniel Rateliffe & the Nightsweats
Valerie June
Chris Stapleton
Larkin Poe
Lucero
Creedence Clearwater Revival
The Band
Dom Flemons
Lucas Nelson
The Mallett Bros
Turnpike Troubadours
TBT
DM3
Avett Bros
Wood Bros
OCMS


----------



## bystander (Apr 11, 2018)

dude for real LDSB is the shit 

if you like them, then check out spit shine. It's just their earlier music.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 11, 2018)

since you like lost dog street band, check out Never Say Surrender, and Ben and Christian both of em have the singer from lost dog street band and are pretty much the same kinda style.


----------



## Blob (May 1, 2020)

Just got turned on to LDSB thanks for posting, great music


----------



## Windsore (May 2, 2020)

Charlie Parr


----------



## Blob (May 2, 2020)

Windsore said:


> Charlie Parr


 Gonna look him up now


----------

